# Induction Hob



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We are getting an induction hob. Currently have Tefal anodized pans. these unfortunately aren't compatible. 

I'm looking at either Tefal or Circulon for a new set. What do you all reccomend?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

We have the ingenio Tefal big set join their email club and get 20% discount, we bought spare handles as well. You get a free set with neff and semins ones , we got large stainless Procook soup pot it’s great


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We’ve got a set of Brabantia stainless steel pans that I bought 15+ years ago when we got our 1st induction job and they’ve been brilliant and still going strong. 

Also have some Le Creuset 3 ply stainless pans and they’re excellent. 

I much prefer using stainless pans over the aluminium pans with stainless base (so they’ll work on induction).


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

We have Circulon, can’t fault them.
Hard wearing and can stand excessive heat.
Advantage is that you can put them in the oven.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

So stainless seems to be the choice of pan over the aluminium ones.

Will have to look further into these

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As aluminium is non magnetic they won't work so it is an easy choice to exclude them.

Also not all stainless steel is magnetic so make sure to take a magnet with you when testing which pots to purchase.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Decided on the Circulon Momentum Stainless Steel range. Glass lids and silicone handles won it


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Decided on the Circulon Momentum Stainless Steel range. Glass lids and silicone handles won it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Very nice, enjoy your new hob, I persuaded patents in law last year to have one when I replaced their kitchen and they love it :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I persuaded patents in law last year to have one when I replaced their kitchen and they love it


It won't be long and new build houses will no longer be having gas hobs, so some kind of electric it will be.

What is efficiency like compared to red hot rings?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Induction hobs are very good

Just don't drop anything on the hob, as the top is a sheet of glass they break quite easily as I know to my cost.

Next time we buy new saucepans they won't have glass lids due to the discolouring that the dishwasher seems to cause.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It won't be long and new build houses will no longer be having gas hobs, so some kind of electric it will be.
> 
> What is efficiency like compared to red hot rings?


Can't tell you from personal experience as we went from a gas job to Induction over 15 years ago and never looked back.

From reading stats back then, significantly better with Induction over the old red hot rings. Also from a safety aspect - worlds apart :thumb:

What I can say from gas to Induction is parents in law have noticed a significant cost saving - ie how much their gas bill has dropped v how much the electric bill has increased.

Hope it's of help :thumb:


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> As aluminium is non magnetic they won't work so it is an easy choice to exclude them.
> 
> Also not all stainless steel is magnetic so make sure to take a magnet with you when testing which pots to purchase.


This. Make sure they are Induction compatible. If you are buying from a decent shop they will tell you.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

We use these and are happy to recommend:

https://www.procook.co.uk/shop/cookware/induction

Induction is great!

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

No thanks, gas for us. Had the kit installed and two LPG cylinders delivered. Can't beat cooking on a hob with gas.

Anyway, stainless steel for induction hobs is the way to go.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Previously ( pre divorce) we got some from Homesense, a good brand name for a reasonable price.

But recently in a new house I just got Tefal from Currys.


----------

